# Sigelei 150W Black



## Imthiaz Khan (31/8/15)

Hi All,

Please kindly let me know if anyone has stock of the Sigelei 150W Black.

Thanks!


----------



## 3FVape (1/9/15)

Have a check here* Sigelei 150W Black*


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (1/9/15)

Hi @Gina, thanks! The link does not open.


----------



## 3FVape (2/9/15)

@


Imthiaz Khan said:


> Hi @Gina, thanks! The link does not open.


http://www.3fvape.com/home/4886-aut...ttage-apv-box-mod-black-10150w-2-x-18650.html


----------

